# DAW + Rewire + Notation software ?



## G-Sun (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi folks!

Have you had any success using a combo of DAW and notation software Rewired?
Like stable and really usable?

I'm trying out Reaper (master) + Notion 4 (slave)
and it doesn't seem very reliable.

Any tips, does or donts?
Only audio rewired? Or can you use midi as well?


----------



## PeteH (Oct 3, 2014)

This probably won't be too helpful, but I tried using Sibelius and Reaper together and found it actually slowed me down. With lots of instruments it wasn't always stable, and tempo changes caused weird things to happen. Looping a section sometimes caused Sibelius to crash too. Maybe I was just using it wrong!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 3, 2014)

If you haven't tried it I highly recommend Sibelius with Noteperformer. It is such a fun way to write music if you want to do so via notation .


e


----------



## G-Sun (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, it seems like I've sorted out the setup,
and now Reaper + Notion performs fine via Rewire.


----------



## Oberheim (Nov 20, 2014)

I am use Overture 4 + Sonar X2. And try Reaper and now i plann use Cubase through midi. 

In Overture you can create own xml for midi (like for Notion), but you dont need it, because every notation sign have midi send and you can set up it in score. Xml only speed up your work - predefined setttings.
I am use midi Loop virtual cables. You can have 64midi ports maximum. If no, then 99 is maximum. 

Sonar have strong issues with midi In. I dont recomended it. Reaper is ok, i have sometimes midi not playing propertly, but overal good performance. I am try Cubase demo, and looks solid with midi input. No prblems here, but i tested it only few days.

If i finish composition, i export midi from Ov4 and import into Sonar. Only set up midi to correct instruments and export to audio.


If you want connect N4 with Reaper, i think best way is the through midi. Reaper is good with midi connection. Problem is, you must write your own xml for midi for Notion, if you want use articulation playback.


----------



## G-Sun (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!

I ended up with Notion 4 rewired to Reaper.
Midi out via midiLoop.

Works excellent except a small sync-issue.


----------



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm glad you sorted out the problem, but there are still many problems using ReWire if you are trying to push a lot of samples. Check out my alternative to this set up, using an internal MIDI cable (LoopBack 30).


----------

